# turkey time help



## dazzz (Dec 24, 2010)

hi im doing dinner for 8 tommorow but im not sure how long to cook the turkey for 
its 6.20 kg
the packaging says 3-3 3/4 hours at 190c

aqa text service said 5 hours at 190c

and the 40 min per kg + 20 min rule comes to 4 hours 20 at 190c

and this calculater says 3 hours 34 mins
Resources to help you cook turkey

any help please?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2010)

dazzz said:


> hi im doing dinner for 8 tommorow but im not sure how long to cook the turkey for
> its 6.20 kg
> the packaging says 3-3 3/4 hours at 190c
> 
> ...




I would go with the 3.5 hours assuming you are NOT stuffing the bird.  After the 3.5 hours, check the temperature.  Typically, the joint between the thigh and body is the last to be cooked through.


----------



## dazzz (Dec 24, 2010)

ok thanks .
 not stuffing the bird just putting flavoured butter under the skin. and bacon on top.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 24, 2010)

There are many things to consider....will your turkey be stuffed or unstuffed?
That will affect the length of time.
3-3 3/4 hrs should be good for an unstuffed bird of that size.
I would not recommend stuffing the bird. Cook your stuffing separately.
Use a rack under the bird to get it off the pan.
190 might be good but it seems a little high to me. 180 might be better.
I would cover the turkey with foil during most of the cooking time and remove it about 30 minutes or so before the time expires to brown the skin.
By all means, you need to get a meat thermometer, an instant read thermometer would be best.
 The temp in the thickest part of the breast should be 180 degrees F (82.2 degrees C)
You can baste it every hour or so to keep it from drying out, but a cup or so of water in the bottom of the pan will help.
I am sure there will be other tips for you soon.
Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2010)

Good luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 25, 2010)

Hoot said:


> There are many things to consider....will your turkey be stuffed or unstuffed?
> That will affect the length of time.
> 3-3 3/4 hrs should be good for an unstuffed bird of that size.
> I would not recommend stuffing the bird. Cook your stuffing separately.
> ...



What you said.  Exactly.


----------

